# Artificial light for winter



## henlopen (Jul 2, 2013)

Would it be best to light the outdoor covered pen area, or light inside their coop. They wouldn't go into the coop until it was getting dark. I guess what i'm asking is what area to light. I understand it to be in the morning and early eventing. Twice a day works best. Any feedback would be great. Rick


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

From what I've read/learned on here, it's actually best to not light at all, anywhere. The hens need the winter time to slow down egg production and give their bodies a much needed rest. Artificially lighting burns them out quicker.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I light the inside. It does not stop them from going into the coop at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having light in coop is a great benefit when YOU need to be able to see. If the girls refuse to go in at bedtime then lock them up for a few days, retrain them that inside is where they need to be at night.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Some extra reading on the subject ...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/lighting-coop-5891/


----------

